# الأسماء التجارية للمنظفات الكيماوية



## ماهر ابو خلف (16 سبتمبر 2007)

كل عام والجميع بخير
رمضان كريم على الجميع

هل يوجد من يمكنة تزويدنا بالأسماء التجارية - ورموزها العلمية - للمواد التي تستخدم في صناعة المنظفات الكيماوية المنزلية .

على سبيل المثال : اسمها المتعارف عليه تجاريا في أسواق بيعها للمصنعين . 

* تكسابون 
* كربونات البوتاسيوم 
* بربورات الصوديوم 
وغيرها من المواد المستخدمة في صناعة المنظفات المنزلية

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد نصار (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*فعلا أخى الكريم نحن فى حاجة شديدة لمثل هذا الموضوع الهام.*


----------



## mfmfmf (19 سبتمبر 2007)

خلونا نبدا واحد واحد
أنا رح بلش.........(ابدأ)

صودا كاوية هي نفسها صودا آش هي نفسها كربونات الصوديوم


جزيت خيرا.....محمد من سوريا


----------



## ماهر ابو خلف (21 سبتمبر 2007)

يا جماعة الخير
من يستطيع تزويد المنتدى وأعضائه بتلك الأسماء
هم من يعملون فيها بالمجال العملي - المصنعين أو من عملوا معهم 

لا إله إلا الله عددا لا نهاية له


----------



## علي توفيق (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم سيدي الفاضل بالنسبة للتكسابون هو صوديوم ايثر لوريل سلفيت مع تحياتي


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## chem12 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي mfmfmf لقد جانبك الصواب كثيراً... ولا أدري ما هو مصدر معلوماتك تلك... على كلٍ: الصودا الكاوية ليست هي نفسها الصودا آش......... الصودا الكاوية هي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم NaOH وهي من القواعد القوية.......... أما الصودا آش فهي كربونات الصوديوم بالفعل Na2CO3 وهي مادة قلوية أيضا ولكنها ليست بمثل قوة الصودا الكاوية .. ختاماً .. المادتان مختلفتان تمااااما .......... لك شكري واعتذاااري .. مع ودي


----------



## يوسف بسام (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز .... التكسابون الأسم العلمي له هو sodium luryl ether sulfat وتجد هذه الأسم على عبوات الشامبو وهي المادة الأساسية اصناعة الشامبو


----------



## afifi_elnagms (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## المهندسه ليى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين على المعلومات
تحياتي.


----------



## مازن بارودي (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ماهو الأسم التجاري لسيلفونيك الصوديوم


----------



## VIP-services (8 يناير 2009)

و انقطع الموضوع أيضاً


----------



## دى ماركو (19 فبراير 2009)

*تحياتى 
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكر*​


----------



## ايوب الرجبي (27 فبراير 2011)

sodium luryl ether sulfatهي ماده اسمها التجاري ايتا edta
,وحامض السلفونيك اسمه التجاري لابس laps
والصودا الكاويه اسمها التجاري coastic soda


----------



## محمد سمير امين (21 يوليو 2011)

اخى ماهر الموضوع سهل اولا
سفلونيك دودوسيل بنزين سلفون 
سليكات سليكات الصوديوم
تكسابون صوديوم لوريل سلفات 
ملح ليمون ستريك اسيد 
صودا اش كربونات الصوديوم
بوتاس هيدروكسيد الصوديوم
صودا سائل هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم
بورة سلخ صوديوم هيدروسليت
رمضان كريم


----------



## محمد سمير امين (21 يوليو 2011)

*السلفونك : هو من المواد المنتجة للرغوة . وهو عبارة عن هاليدات الالكيل طويلة السلسلة التى يتم تفاعلها مع البنزين ثم معالجة الناتج ب حمض كبريتيك مدخن فيما يعرف بعملية الكبرته*
*التكسابون : هو من المواد كذالك المنتجة للرغوة وهو صوديوم لورايل اثير سلفات *
*C M C : هو من المواد المتخنة ويتخدم فى مساحيق الغسيل كمانع من موانع الترسيب بمعنى انة يعمل على عدم عودة الاوساخ للملابس مرة اخرى *
*التايلوز : له نفس وظيفة ال C M C*
*صوديم سليكات : يعرف بماء الزجاج ويستخدم فى عدة عوامل اهمها الحفاظ على الغسالات من التائكل *
*تراي بولى فوسفات : يستخدم فى عدة عوامل منها تقليل عسر الماء ومازالت شركات المنظفات تستخدمة على الرغم من انة يكون رواسب فى الماء تضر الارض الزراعية *
*تراى ايثانول امين : لة استخدامات كثيرة اذكر منها انة يعمل على تحسين جودة المنظفان حيث انة تعادل جزيئات السلفونك التى لم تتفاعل مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم *
*الستريك اسيد : ويستخدم كمنظم لل PHوكمادة حافظة *
*الفورمالين :يستخدم كمادة حافظة *
*حمض الخليك : يستخدم فى تلميع المنظفات السائلة (اى يجعل المركب ذو اللوان زاهية )*
*sodium sulphate: يستخدم كمادة مالئة *
*البربورات : يستخدم كمادة منتجة للاكسجين *
*m-silicate :تستخدم كمادة معززة للرغوة *
*E D T A : تساعد على عملية التنظيف *
*كربونات الصديوم : وتسمى الزهرة البيضة وهى تساعد ايضا فى عملية التنظيف *
*البوراكس : ويسمى بورق وهو من المواد المبيضة *
* وقد جمعت فى هذا المقال مواد اخرى يتعذر عليا ذكرها الان 
ان شاء الله اذا تذكرت منها شئ اخر سأذكرة 

ان شاء الله سيكون هناك المزيد من التفاصيل 

تحياتى لكم جميعا 


أسألكم الدعاء لوالدى ولكل من لهم فضل على 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم *


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا عندنا بسوريا كمان الصود الكاوي اسمو التجاري هو الكوستك


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

وايت سبرايت هو التربنتينه


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السوربيتول هو الجلسرين الصناعى


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (14 نوفمبر 2012)

زيت الكاستور هو زيت الخروع


----------



## Abu zainab (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووورررر كثير
الله يرزقكم والوالد الجنة وجميع المسلمين


----------



## محمد محمود حجازي (4 أكتوبر 2017)

اخي الكريم الصودا الكاويه هي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم اما الصودا


----------

